# Weekly challenge 5/19 - 5/25  I'm sorry, can you repeat that?



## SquarePeg (May 18, 2018)

For this week's challenge, look for and showcase repetition and patterns.   Post 1-3 photos per day.
Use repetition to grab your viewer and draw them into your photo or use a break in the pattern to highlight your subject.  Find repeating patterns in nature, in architecture, in textures or in everyday items.   Use repetition to grab your viewer and draw them into your photo or use a break in the pattern to highlight your subject.  Find repeating patterns in nature, in architecture, in textures or in everyday items.   Use repetition to grab your viewer and draw them into your photo or use a break in the pattern to highlight your subject.  Find repeating patterns in nature, in architecture, in textures or in everyday items.   Use repetition to grab your viewer and draw them into your photo or use a break in the pattern to highlight your subject.  Find repeating patterns in nature, in architecture, in textures or in everyday items.   Use repetition to grab your viewer and draw them into your photo or use a break in the pattern to highlight your subject.  Find repeating patterns in nature, in architecture, in textures or in everyday items.


----------



## Peeb (May 19, 2018)

Repeating patterns, repeating patterns, re... by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

EDIT-  this is a garlic press, by the way.


----------



## acparsons (May 20, 2018)

Stars and Stripes



DSC_9885 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (May 20, 2018)

DSC_1631.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1632.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

One more being processed, hope to have it soon.


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2018)

I took two iPhone SE frames in this maple grove yesterday as I was heading back to the car after a short fishing trip on the Clackamas River. I had no idea of the challenge's theme, but after I got home and opened TPF, I saw that there was a repeating challenge. This is the _repeating shapes in nature_ aspect of Sharon's challenge. Pretty much a photo cliche, but as I was hiking out, I was impressed by these Big-Leaf Maple or Oregon (Acer macrophyllum) Maple leaves.Big-Leaf Maple (Acer macrophyllum), Pacific northwest native tree


----------



## Fujidave (May 20, 2018)

Taken today


----------



## snowbear (May 20, 2018)

I wasn't able to get the ten images to focus stack without sending the little ol' laptop into convulsions, so here's one of the ten.



DSC_1623.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

Went to work out a little, and snapped this while drinking my water.



Untitled by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (May 20, 2018)

Best guess ID is Northern Pintail ducklings as observed by an American Coot.


----------



## waday (May 21, 2018)

Beautiful morning walking the dog. So many repeating patterns!


----------



## otherprof (May 21, 2018)

Pelicans on the Central Coast of California, yesterday. Sorry about the quality; I did a major crop when I remembered the challenge.


----------



## otherprof (May 21, 2018)

"Gerald, with mixed results, tries to distinguish himself from the herd by wearing a bird on his rump."







The zebras roam free with with the cattle on the Hearst ranch, near the Hearst Castle and Cambria California. They were part of his zoo, which included polar bears and giraffes. When he went almost broke, the animals that required special care were sent to California zoos.


----------



## Jeff G (May 21, 2018)

Went to the Rosicrution Egyptian Museum this weekend and got a few pics.




egyptian pattern1 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




rams by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




heiroglyphics1 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof (May 21, 2018)

From our hotel window in Cambria, CA this weekend. A double repeat?


----------



## Jeff G (May 21, 2018)

Moonstone beach is our favorite vacation spot.


----------



## CherylL (May 21, 2018)

The Fujifilm X-T2 .jpg  Cropped in post.




Pine tree by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## photoflyer (May 21, 2018)

Experiment with a new lens last summer at the WW II Memorial in Washington DC.


----------



## photoflyer (May 21, 2018)

otherprof said:


> From our hotel window in Cambria, CA this weekend. A double repeat?



Very relaxing.


----------



## zulu42 (May 21, 2018)

Blue plastic laundry basket and blue gelled speedlight.


----------



## Jeff G (May 21, 2018)

Loving it Zulu!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 22, 2018)

Nikon F, 35 f2D, TriX, HC110

1.  Old Roof shingles


 

2. Tirediron steam graveyard


 

3. Tirediron steam graveyard detail


----------



## jcdeboever (May 22, 2018)

Nikon F, 35f2D, TriX, HC110

1. Tableware reflection 1


 

2. Tableware reflection 2


----------



## CherylL (May 22, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Blue plastic laundry basket and blue gelled speedlight.
> 
> View attachment 158178
> 
> ...



Creative!


----------



## photoflyer (May 22, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Blue plastic laundry basket and blue gelled speedlight.



Some of the circles in the last image look like little blue faces...or am I the only one who sees that.  Very interesting shots


----------



## Jeff G (May 22, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Blue plastic laundry basket and blue gelled speedlight.
> ...



Great, now I can't unsee them!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 22, 2018)

Fujifilm Xpro 2, 18-55, custom chrome simulation. JC Theme for sure. Light is amazing. 

Left


 

2. My other from the left


----------



## jcdeboever (May 22, 2018)

To be transparent. I was pretty excited by the theme when it was posted. It is how I work and used to paint. Pretty much all the time. I had to bust my but to provide the film images earlier and have more focused on the weekly subject. I take these pretty seriously. They really help me get out of my own mind.


----------



## zulu42 (May 22, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Blue plastic laundry basket and blue gelled speedlight.
> ...



Haha its funny you saw that. I noticed the faces while shooting and tried to frame as many faces as possible with the angle of the shot. They're kind of creepy!


----------



## zulu42 (May 22, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Fujifilm Xpro 2, 18-55, custom chrome simulation. JC Theme for sure. Light is amazing.
> 
> Left
> View attachment 158201
> ...



Wonderful


----------



## DennyN (May 22, 2018)

Two of a kind from Horsefest this weekend in Kirtland Ohio.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 22, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> To be transparent. I was pretty excited by the theme when it was posted. It is how I work and used to paint. Pretty much all the time. I had to bust my but to provide the film images earlier and have more focused on the weekly subject. I take these pretty seriously. They really help me get out of my own mind.



I'm so glad to know that you find the weekly challenges useful.  You know this whole weekly challenge thing just started out as me wanting to do a one week one lens challenge to force myself to shoot more!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 23, 2018)

Pretty cool. Art Prize winner ($200,000), Richard Schlatter. 12 ft. piece, 24,000 + pennies. I thought of @davidharmier60 when I seen this, he is always working with pennies. Talk about repeat... geez that thing has got to be heavy. XPro2, 18-55. For more detail, if interested... Battle Creek artist wins grand prize at ArtPrize


----------



## Peeb (May 23, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Pretty cool. Art Prize winner ($200,000), Richard Schlatter. 12 ft. piece, 24,000 + pennies. I thought of @davidharmier60 when I seen this, he is always working with pennies. Talk about repeat... geez that thing has got to be heavy. XPro2, 18-55. For more detail, if interested... Battle Creek artist wins grand prize at ArtPrize
> 
> View attachment 158220


I don't mean to freak you out, but if you view this in just the right angle, you can see Abe Lincoln's face in there.


----------



## Fujidave (May 23, 2018)

Today X-T20 + XF 35mm f2


----------



## zulu42 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Peeb (May 24, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 158268


Same guy, but a little hazier:


----------



## Jeff G (May 24, 2018)

Well since the theme is repeating....here is last nights moon.  




moon 71% waxing gibbous by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (May 24, 2018)

Oh, Jeff ups the ante with "71% waxing gibbous"!


----------



## gk fotografie (May 24, 2018)

*Fat Ladies*


----------



## Jeff G (May 24, 2018)

.....but are they singing?


----------



## otherprof (May 24, 2018)

Sony a6000 16-50mm 5/23/18
I'm really liking this challenge.


----------



## otherprof (May 24, 2018)

5/19/18 Cambria California D7200 18-200mm Nikon lens


----------



## zulu42 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeff G (May 24, 2018)

Well Zulu, there is no way I'm going to duplicate that shot! Well done.


----------



## gk fotografie (May 25, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 25, 2018)

Xpro2 35 1.4, pro std. sooc jpeg, converted in camera. I was trying to hit the tunnel.


----------



## otherprof (May 25, 2018)

The swimming pool room at the Hearst Castle.  (It was the only room in the place I liked.)


----------



## RowdyRay (May 25, 2018)

A little late. Had the big lens on when I saw this. This challenge popped into my head. Couldn't get it all in focus. Thought I'd try an HDR in Topaz studio. Kind of like it.


----------



## fishing4sanity (May 25, 2018)

Been meaning to try getting some pics all week, ran out of week, so this is all I got.


----------



## AlishaMichelle1990 (May 26, 2018)

Amazing shots!



waday said:


> Beautiful morning walking the dog. So many repeating patterns!


----------



## AlishaMichelle1990 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## waday (May 27, 2018)

AlishaMichelle1990 said:


> Amazing shots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

